# What do you look for when seeking a web platform?



## FlustardMal (Jul 11, 2011)

I've noticed that a lot of people are seeking an online presence either to market their services or their products. These people vary in their budget, web experience, service/product type, and niche.

I'm curious to know what things you factor into your decision for choosing which direction you took for building a web presence be it a web page, web store, Facebook page.

Would you sacrifice capability of a given platform if it meant wider exposure?


----------



## dejalove (Aug 12, 2011)

To answer your question about capability for exposure, the answer would be no. I mean you would rather be able to satisfactorily please 10 customers, then try to badly service 50 right? because guess what..those 10 will tell 10 and those 50 will tell 100. Always put yourself in your customers shoes.

I created a fan page on facebook for my business, I also created a website for my business. That goes hand and hand with your question about sacrificing the capability. If you don't put yourself out there, how will people know you exist?


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with previous comment. More exposure does not mean happy customers nor does it mean you will get the right exposure. If you have the time and resources to leverage the capabilities well, then the right exposure can be built in time.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

The most important thing to consider when choosing a "web platform" is the size of community support for given platform.

They will be an invaluable help with configuration, code and features.


----------



## FlustardMal (Jul 11, 2011)

How much does your target niche come into play in deciding how to approach your web presence? 

I'm sure for some people, Facebook is more effective at reaching their niche than a website. Then again, you could use Facebook to market your website.


----------

